# Purebred GSD?



## Liz1210 (Dec 10, 2013)

We are looking to get our second GSD and a friend told us of a lady who just bought one but needs to sell him because he doesn't get along with her other dog. Anyway, we went to look at this puppy and a few things jumped out at me.. He is supposed to be about 11 weeks old and he seems very tiny..(Which she said he was the runt), he dog was almost like a tan/grey color all over except the snout, which was black. He had all four white paws just on the toes, a white patch on his chest, and a white tip tail. And his ears didn't overwhelm his face. With our first, her ears seemed to take over her face lol. I don't have a picture, but I'm just curious if anyone has any takes on this. Thank you!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

From your description, and without a picture, probably not purebred. A white chest is sometimes possible with a black/tan GSD, but paws are pushing it, and the tail should never have a white tip.

I would also never pay someone to help them and take their dog off their hands. If they want it to have a good home, I'll give that dog a good home (especially since you're being recommended by a friend), but I'm not about to pay you for a dog that you did nothing for. This is a lesson learned and not a way to recoup the costs of a dog.

You also have no way of knowing how much she paid for the dog, what kind of veterinary care he's gotten, and what if she does this on a regular basis, makes up some sob story and then makes a profit off of a shelter or rescue dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

White tail tip would be a major red flag, I've never ever seen that on a GSD. Toes and/or chest patch, yes.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

martemchik said:


> From your description, and without a picture, probably not purebred. A white chest is sometimes possible with a black/tan GSD, but paws are pushing it, and the tail should never have a white tip.
> 
> I would also never pay someone to help them and take their dog off their hands. If they want it to have a good home, I'll give that dog a good home (especially since you're being recommended by a friend), but I'm not about to pay you for a dog that you did nothing for. This is a lesson learned and not a way to recoup the costs of a dog.
> 
> You also have no way of knowing how much she paid for the dog, what kind of veterinary care he's gotten, and what if she does this on a regular basis, makes up some sob story and then makes a profit off of a shelter or rescue dog.


Agreed, you will be 100% financially responsible for the rest of this pups life. You are doing this woman a huge favor.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The overall grey could be a sable, and a white patch on the chest is possible, but sable with white on the paws and a white tipped tail is not very likely. Sounds like a mix. 

But how does an 11 week old puppy not get along with another dog? It's a puppy, he wants to play! Pups can be overwhelming at times, but that is up to the owner to separate older dogs and give them a break from on-going puppy harassment. 

Doesn't mean they don't get along - not sure what the issue is that the person needs to sell the pup.


----------



## Liz1210 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I thought for sure as soon as I saw all of the white markings it wasn't a purebred, I just wanted to make sure. I will stick with my breeder.. I just thought I'd help someone out and help the pup.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Liz1210 said:


> Thanks everyone! I thought for sure as soon as I saw all of the white markings it wasn't a purebred, I just wanted to make sure. I will stick with my breeder.. I just thought I'd help someone out and help the pup.


Post a picture?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Actually white toes and chest markings do happen in sable pups. These are both the same pup at different age. 


















The white tail tip would make me question the purebred status of the pup. We would need to see pictures.


----------



## mukala junior (Jan 21, 2014)

*the same problem as Lucile*

Hello, i'm having the same problem, I'm about to buy a GSD puppy but he also as all his paws white and the tip of his tail white, Pls tell me if he is a purebred. Because I read that the white paws can occur but white tip tail NO. The puppy is about 1 month old.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> Post a picture?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She said she doesn't have any pictures in her original post.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

If your heart is absolutely set on a pb gsd, then its best not to blind buy, I think if I was dead set on a gsd pup I would travel to it and see the parents . Gorgeous puppies tho! !!!! .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shasha1020 (May 26, 2015)

Did you buy this baby? He looked to be a sable which would explain the white.


----------



## shasha1020 (May 26, 2015)

This message is to Lisa Clark. Beautiful baby!!!! What does he look like now? Post another picture.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He owner hasn't sent me photos in awhile so nothing recent.


----------

